# Idtf



## Dawn M (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct place of service for IDTF claims. Is it 11 or 49?
We are a new medicare enrollment and I think I may have used the incorrect pos. HELP


----------



## jrosenow (Mar 25, 2010)

I retrieved the following information off of the WPS Medicare website... it does, however, reference a CMS manual...

"1) What is the correct Place of Service (POS) for an Independent Diagnostic Testing Facility (IDTF)?

An IDTF can bill for more than one POS depending on where the service is performed and how the IDTF is credentialed with Medicare. When services are furnished in a mobile unit, they are often provided to serve an entity for which another POS code exists. For example, a mobile unit may be sent to a physician's office or a skilled nursing facility. If the mobile unit is serving an entity for which another POS code already exists, use the POS code for that entity. However, if the mobile unit is not serving an entity that could be described by an existing POS code, use the Mobile Unit POS code 15. For a free standing IDTF, located in its own building, use POS 49.

Reference: IOM 100-4 Chapter 26 Section 10.5"


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 9, 2010)

We use 11 at 3 of our centers here


----------

